# Witcher 3 Redeem code



## teja8 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi guys,
Recently bought an Asus GTX970 on 30th May from my local hardware guy. But didn't get any game redemption code. Could you plz advice me on how to get the same. Already queried the hardware guy and told me he will try to get some info about it. The GPU was imported by Rashi but contacting them I couldn't get any info. The GPU has been manufactured in May itself so I believe the code should be given to its serial No. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jun 1, 2015)

contact nvidia on their facebook india page. they will then ask you to sent a copy of bill via email, then they will give you the code.
also you will be getting witcher 3 and batman arkham knight.


----------



## teja8 (Jun 1, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> contact nvidia on their facebook india page. they will then ask you to sent a copy of bill via email, then they will give you the code.
> also you will be getting witcher 3 and batman arkham knight.



Bill in the sense the bill of my local hardware guy is okay.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes. That should be sufficient.


----------



## teja8 (Jun 1, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yes. That should be sufficient.



But where can I get the code for Witcher 3. It seems there is only 1 option for Batman while today is the last date for the bundle. Quick help guys.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 1, 2015)

You can only get codes from authorized distributors. See list :
Authorised GeForce Distributors | NVIDIA


----------

